# What is your highest adult weight?



## clint

I will start. 210 lbs. 3 years ago at age 28 and I am 5 ft. 11.


----------



## circeenoir

8 years ago I was 420, then my doctor made me lose because of my blood pressure
So, I stay in the 300's.


----------



## imfree

I topped out around 470, but I don't count that as
real because I was suffering from mild congestive
heart failure, cellulitis, and a strep infection in my
legs at that time. Fluid retention, aside, 445, my
present weight, is my highest.


----------



## VVET

193# about 2 months ago
183# now


----------



## stillblessed23

hmm 345 in 2007 but i lost weight down to 289 because of my blood pressure. I am back to 312 and call myself trying to gain in a healthy way but I love the fattening food so much that I am always to full for vegtables lol.


----------



## mediaboy

adult weight, around 270, fattest ever, 290 in high school.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Adult : Probably 180ish

Ever: About 170-180, but when I was eight inches shorter in high school. I was tuff, strong, and fit.


----------



## KHayes666

I weighed in at 151 pounds on February 14, 2004....I haven't weighed myself since.

I'm too scared to see what I weigh now.


Btw, Stillblessed23...you rock ;-)


----------



## Rowan

KHayes666 said:


> I weighed in at 151 pounds on February 14, 2004....I haven't weighed myself since.
> 
> I'm too scared to see what I weigh now.
> 
> 
> Btw, Stillblessed23...you rock ;-)



scared to see...yeah..i have that too
..Id hate too see how heavy i am now


----------



## Tania

My highest adult weight was about 310.


----------



## MK3

202 right now. I was around 160 a year and a half ago something I'd maintained for a couple years.

My previous high was 197 back in 02'


----------



## shin_moyseku

210 is my highest and probably my current.


----------



## CCC

150 just this past week, after maintaining a steady 145 for the past 4-5 yeras.


----------



## alan_koenig

two hundred and forty five pounds


----------



## grandecafe1

highest was in 2000 I was 355lbs.
have flux up & down since, some health stuff....
currently 293 lbs and losing again (just trying to be healthy). 
I will always (happily) be a BBW!


----------



## sugarmoore

about a year ago i was 435! lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

290---I'm 282 now


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 290---I'm 282 now



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

*pounces on you and kisses you all over, snuggles up close and wraps arms around you*

good ;-)


----------



## tinkerbell

in the 290's. 

I happily down to 250ish and still going down. I'll always be bigger and curvy, its how I'm built. Even at my lowest adult weight, at 175, I was still wearing a size 14/16. And its not like I'm short.


----------



## emma_alibi

280 has generally been my max weight, i'm 5'5


----------



## MisticalMisty

My heaviest was about 435ish..

I'm about 400 now. 

I'm like a tomato on legs


----------



## Mystic Rain

I'm 5'4" and 305lbs. That's the highest I've ever been.


----------



## Bigjoedo

380lbs in 2004


----------



## SMA413

Jan 2008- I was 300 even.

Feb 2009- 250... which is a little lower than what I was when I first went off to college in 2003.


----------



## stillblessed23

KHayes666 said:


> I weighed in at 151 pounds on February 14, 2004....I haven't weighed myself since.
> 
> I'm too scared to see what I weigh now.
> 
> 
> Btw, Stillblessed23...you rock ;-)



aww thanx babe! You rock too most def.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0

240 about 2 yrs ago. I am around 210 now, at 6'1.


----------



## forglum

211 pounds at 5' 6" (ish), last week

Oops, guess I snacked too much


----------



## Zandoz

Just a guesstimate...around 525...now. Last verified I believe was 474, about 4 years ago.


----------



## Orchid

My highest weight was last year 287 lbs , 
after severe heart failure , due to a flu virus , eventhough I do have yearly flu shots , and 4 hospital stays last year I lost lots of weight by being ill.Today my weight is 213 lbs.
Due to the illness I have to watch my nutrition and fluids intake no more than 6 cups daily.
My aim is 190 lbs which is something me and my cardiologist can live with:blush:


----------



## _broshe_

I was up to 280 about a year ago, and now I'm about 260, mostly due to the demands of working at target


----------



## Carol W.

My highest weight is my current weight, just under 450lbs. at 5'5. At almost 59, it's a lot to carry, but while I certainly didn't TRY to get up to this weight, I'm not exactly doing anything extreme to change it, either......


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

I've been cutting back a bit on my eating and trying to get my appetite a tad under control, I peaked at 288lbs though.


----------



## Orchid

Orchid said:


> My highest weight was last year 287 lbs ,
> after severe heart failure , due to a flu virus , eventhough I do have yearly flu shots , and 4 hospital stays last year I lost lots of weight by being ill.Today my weight is 213 lbs.
> Due to the illness I have to watch my nutrition and fluids intake no more than 6 cups daily.
> My aim is 190 lbs which is something me and my cardiologist can live with:blush:



Some additional info I am 5'5 bigboned since now I can see my collarbones and I have a big frame , allover big woman.


----------



## Pauline

711lbs 5'8 as of January 09 :kiss2:


----------



## TallFatSue

My highest weight was officially 501lb last year, on my doctor's scale during one of my regular checkups. 2008 was one of my busiest years ever for business travel, and I practically lived in hotels, ate in restaurants all the time and wined and dined clients too. I actually thought it was kinda cool to be officially above a quarter ton for the first time in my life, but after a while it wasn't very comfortable, I began to have some mobility problems and I was short of breath sometimes. Since then my eating habits are back to normal, and my body has returned to its "happy weight" between 450 and 460lb, which is much more comfy. I'm 6ft tall and 51 years old.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

My heaviest is 565 when I was 22. I feel like a cow compared to everyone else.


----------



## runningman

175 a few months ago. Back in training now. Running and circuit training. It hurts. I'm down to about 170 though. I'm 5'8"


----------



## bbw_and_proud

forglum said:


> 211 pounds at 5' 6" (ish), last week
> 
> Oops, guess I snacked too much



I hear ya... I snack ALL day long!!

Highest adult weight: 330 (1999)
Current weight: 311 (2009)

and gaining....


----------



## bigirlover

bbw_and_proud said:


> I hear ya... I snack ALL day long!!
> 
> Highest adult weight: 330 (1999)
> Current weight: 311 (2009)
> 
> and gaining....



Very nice!


----------



## Neen

right now i'm at my highest weight ever. 228lbs. :eat1:


----------



## The Orange Mage

I've gotten up to 135 a few times I think. 6ft tall, btw.


----------



## Cors

The Orange Mage said:


> I've gotten up to 135 a few times I think. 6ft tall, btw.



My highest is 110 at 5'5", and you're much smaller than me!


----------



## Minerva_08

My largest I was 260 in 2005. Currently I'm 204 and losing some mo'. Trying to get down to 185 (my normal growing up). Like the rest of the chickadees on here, I'm big boned and at 185, I'll still be a size 16, lol.


----------



## Shosh

Mine was just under 300 pounds in late 2006.


----------



## KHayes666

Susannah said:


> Mine was just under 300 pounds in late 2006.



wow...I had no idea lol.


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> wow...I had no idea lol.



Kevin I have been a fatty since I was about 15 years old. I have only got my weight down since having my lap band inserted, as I had to due to my condition.

Why do you think I am here at Dims, if I was not a fatty?

I will always be a fat girl, I just weigh less now.

Pay attention in class Kevin. Have you never read anything else I have written before?


----------



## KHayes666

Susannah said:


> Kevin I have been a fatty since I was about 15 years old. I have only got my weight down since having my lap band inserted, as I had to due to my condition.
> 
> Why do you think I am here at Dims, if I was not a fatty?
> 
> I will always be a fat girl, I just weigh less now.
> 
> Pay attention in class Kevin. Have you never read anything else I have written before?



Honestly no, I didn't know you had lap band and I certainly didn't know you were over 300.

I was in the back of the classroom sleeping, but I'm wide awake now :-D


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> Honestly no, I didn't know you had lap band and I certainly didn't know you were over 300.
> 
> I was in the back of the classroom sleeping, but I'm wide awake now :-D



My highest weight as I said earlier, had you been paying attention was just UNDER 300 pounds.

:kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666

Susannah said:


> My highest weight as I said earlier, had you been paying attention was just UNDER 300 pounds.
> 
> :kiss2:



like I said, asleep earlier, awake now. *thumbs up*


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

I'm about 235 at 6'5", probably my heaviest.

Beeeeeeeeeefcaaaaaaaaaaaake


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

My biggest was 430lbs, I'm currently 405lbs, and I'm 6'3"


----------



## QuickFL

I'm 6 foot and yoyo between 275 and 285 so I was at my heaviest a few weeks ago and I'll probably be back there in a few weeks LOL 
Dean


----------



## Amatrix

392 pounds, right now... and I am 5 feet 7 inches tall.



love it.:wubu:


----------



## TabithaJames

I am 5"10 and I am currently at my highest weight ever 398.
But that's about to change lol


----------



## Tracii

I go up and down all the time get on a diet then fall off.I love to eat so sue me!
290 was my highest 10 years ago but haven't been under 200 for the last couple of years.
My weight has been slowly going up for the last year and I'm fine with that. I got on the scale last week for the first time in a LONG time so at this moment in time 238 lbs.BTW I'm 5'6"
I tend to carry most of my wieght in my legs and stomach and wish it would find its way into the chest area I am so envoius of you large chested girls.


----------



## VVET

TabithaJames said:


> I am 5"10 and I am currently at my highest weight ever 398.
> But that's about to change lol



Okay, I'll bite
And why is that?


----------



## Reggiano

Susannah said:


> Mine was just under 300 pounds in late 2006.



Have you ever posted any fat pics here, Susannah? You're very very pretty.

-Reggie


----------



## marlowegarp

About 225 in high school, which thanks largely to the weed I reduced to 160. Now I'm around 195, thanks to living in a city with great food and lots of swell fatties around.


----------



## William

310 is my highest and i am about 305 now 5'7"

William


----------



## _broshe_

ug ok I posted I was 260, and now I'm down to 250... really not trying to loose weight. my pants don't fit from 30 pounds ago... crap


----------



## 0nlnn

Mine was 360.


----------



## the hanging belly

306 for me (or 139kgs)


----------



## kayrae

250 for me


----------



## Tracy

Highest adult weight 320.


----------



## bigbri

My life has been years of steady gain to my current 400lbs at 6'6". I don't really desire to gain more but I have never counted calories or been willing to deny myself for long.


----------



## doctorx

My current weight of 430 lbs. is my highest.


----------



## chaoticfate13

im at my highest for now
220


----------



## ARoyaleBattle

my highest 250

now, 210. :/


----------



## bigrugbybloke

142kg at 1.65m. and i seriously wanna get back up there and beyond. 129kg today ;( ;( ;(


----------



## OneWickedAngel

_*Highest: 312

Current: 285*_


----------



## moniquessbbw

Highest was 588
Current is 324


----------



## William

Just remember to wear underwear or a tight belt

William 




_broshe_ said:


> ug ok I posted I was 260, and now I'm down to 250... really not trying to loose weight. my pants don't fit from 30 pounds ago... crap


----------



## Inhibited

My highest was a few months ago at 396
am now at about 363.


----------



## Qadira

My highest weight was 455 I think. I'm at 420 as of 2 months ago.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Highest ever was 272.I just weighed myself and the scale told me 246.I'm happy with that.


----------



## rubmyroundbelly

My highest 350 about 8 years ago.

Current 300


----------



## Tanuki

My highest and current, around 335lbs, and I'm about 6'4


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Highest was when i was 21, about 255, now 23 and about 235, wanna get down to about 190-200, and i'm 6"2' and a half ((love that half!!))


----------



## sirumberto

Not that you all are likely interested in my weight, but 240.

205 now.


----------



## Hole

I was 18. I think it was around 198 pounds. That's 90 kilograms.
I'm very short. 5'2.5


----------



## MK3

MK3 said:


> 202 right now. I was around 160 a year and a half ago something I'd maintained for a couple years.
> 
> My previous high was 197 back in 02'



212 recently. After dropping a few I'm at 208.


----------



## WomanlyHips

My highest was 433 at the end of 2007, I'm currently 365, and I'm 5'11"..


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

My highest was 384 a yr ago. I am now 339.


----------



## eumeb

my highest weight was 108kg. now i have 99kg.


----------



## JenniferBombshell

Im 5' 11" and weigh my highest at 450 lbs!!!


----------



## collared Princess

606 my current weight but I was 600 pounds like 6 yrs ago..had gone down to 430 but back up to 600...600 seems to be my holding weight


----------



## collared Princess

oh IM 5'4 sorry forgot to say that


----------



## msbard90

254. Just like as of 5 minutes ago

highest ever.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I forgot to put I am 26 5'5 and it is now 337...


----------



## msbard90

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I forgot to put I am 26 5'5 and it is now 337...



aww. you seem so cuddly...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> aww. you seem so cuddly...


LOL I am! I love to Cuddle!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Currently. My Highest Weight was about a year ago. A Few months after I turned 18, I got weighed and discovered I'd been lugging 368 pounds around on my 5 foot 5 inch frame.


----------



## KHayes666

msbard90 said:


> 254. Just like as of 5 minutes ago
> 
> highest ever.



wowwwwwwwwww, I saw some of your before pix, that's incredible.


----------



## msbard90

oh wow thanks hayes...  they say you gain it back really bad when you diet like a retard...


----------



## katherine22

5' 5" 212 lbs. highest weight


----------



## KHayes666

msbard90 said:


> oh wow thanks hayes...  they say you gain it back really bad when you diet like a retard...



lol you're awesome.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

350ish last Summer. I got down to about 315 earlier this year but gained a bit more and probably between the 330-340 area. I'm trying to loose a little again for health issues and am aiming to get back to about 280-290- which is where I was 2 years ago. Dr. wants me to get under 200 but he's dreaming lol.


----------



## droopy

I was 244lbs. @5 yrs ago. Got down to 202. Currently 218Lbs.


----------



## msbard90

KHayes666 said:


> lol you're awesome.



it's a natural trait of mine 



Fallenangel2904 said:


> 350ish last Summer. I got down to about 315 earlier this year but gained a bit more and probably between the 330-340 area. I'm trying to loose a little again for health issues and am aiming to get back to about 280-290- which is where I was 2 years ago. Dr. wants me to get under 200 but he's dreaming lol.



lol my doctor told me I should aim for 145. Thats losing over a hundred lbs lmao pfft!!


----------



## leener38

280 about 4 years ago. I was happily residing at 260 for a years, then I just stepped on a scale last week. I'm currently at 275. Eek! How did that happen? LOL


----------



## ssflbelle

5' 5" was 498 in 2002 now 370


----------



## Mira

I'm 5'10. My highest confirmed weight was 378 in 2002. Got down to 299, plateaued for a loooooong time. 
Gained back to probably 360 or so, lost back to 320 or so, rinse lather, repeat. Probably in about the 350 range at the moment. 
Got to order a higher capacity scale. Almost ordered one two weeks ago, but the shipping gave me sticker shock. The scale was $55 and the shipping was $30. They have gone down in price a lot. Used to be you couldn't get anything that went over 300 or 330 lbs for less than hundreds of dollars. The one I was looking at went to 400 or 440 and there were 500+ scales on the site but they were out of stock. If it will cost so much to ship, would prefer to get the 500+ model!


----------



## GordoNegro

I'm 5'9 and presently 260-265, though was 195-200 in 2001.


----------



## pdesil071189

What I am now about 410lbs


----------



## rockhound225

5'9", probably weighed my most about two months ago at 310.


----------



## bigwideland

My largest weight is my current weight, last week, was 489lbs I am 5'11", up from 485 a couple of months ago and still increasing.:eat2:


----------



## prettysteve

Approximately 265 lbs back in Feb,2008. Now down to 255 lbs at a 6'2" .Doctor told me to lose the extra baggage due to high blood pressure.


----------



## BarbBBW

*Right now Is my highest adult weight! I had a limit of 300lbs on myself,I am 5' 7 tall. Then finally gave in and started to gain for a while. I am now at 316lbs!! WOW! I didnt even realize I gained it that quickly!! Well although I love the way it feels and its been fun, now is the time to go back down. ALways fun gain and losing,.. Of course the gaining part is ALOT more fun haha*


----------



## KHayes666

BarbBBW said:


> *Right now Is my highest adult weight! I had a limit of 300lbs on myself,I am 5' 7 tall. Then finally gave in and started to gain for a while. I am now at 316lbs!! WOW! I didnt even realize I gained it that quickly!! Well although I love the way it feels and its been fun, now is the time to go back down. ALways fun gain and losing,.. Of course the gaining part is ALOT more fun haha*



*kisses your cheek* was fun while it lasted ;-)


----------



## liketobefat

Now I am at about 230 lbs (5' 11'') .


----------



## Oldtimer76

My highest was at 215lbs two years ago. Now I'm about 196, but was 187 about 6 months ago at 6'2,5


----------



## Flabulous

Highest is about 217 (15.5st), now am just under that at about 212


----------



## technaut

I'm at my highest now, about 270... I gained 20lbs since I know my gf, 11 monthes ago. During the same time she gained almost 80lbs (due to some health condition, and enjoying the cakes she made for me as well  ). She went from 260 to 340 but is severly dieting right now.

What is strange and really disappointing, is that although she gained quickly a lot of weight, I didn't really see it coming. I see her almost everyday and she bought new clothes regularly, so changes of her body weren't that noticeable for me. Ok I must admit that I find her thighs deliciously thick, as well as her lower belly, and she also gained in her "side boobs" and has some meat on her ass at last... But I was still shocked (and delighted as well) when she told me her weight today.
The only way for me to admit it is to look at pictures that are 11 monthes old. Her face, her body look almost skinny in comparison...

Does anyone else also has had this disappointing feeling of being the witness of an incredible weight gain without really seeing it ?


----------



## MattB

I'm 5'11'', my highest was about 2 years ago at 250. I then unintentionally dropped to about 180 which was my lowest in about 10 years. I'm currently at about 220, which is where I usually settle and it's the minimum weight that I feel comfortable at.

I'm going to start lifting weights again to get some strength back, so I hope I go up rather than down but you never know...I generally keep the reps low and the poundage high...


----------



## BigGirlSea

Right now - 371 as of last week!:shocked:


----------



## Mattixus

220 lbs - now


----------



## nykspree8

My highest was around 220 at 5'11, which I gained it by not having a job after moving to Jersey for a few months and just sitting around, playing on the computer, no exercise AT ALL and eating all day long lol. I'm back down to 183 now, which is in the range of my normal weight (175-185). I'm pretty self conscious about my weight and body at times, so at 220 I felt like a freaking hippo @[email protected]


----------



## Tracii

I have been gaining like nobody's business since my last post in this thread.
Its been lots of fun too. I admit something about overeating/gaining is such a turn on for me anyway.Seeing and feeling the changes is quite erotic.
Current weight 306 and very happy with it.


----------



## KHayes666

Tracii said:


> I have been gaining like nobody's business since my last post in this thread.
> Its been lots of fun too. I admit something about overeating/gaining is such a turn on for me anyway.Seeing and feeling the changes is quite erotic.
> Current weight 306 and very happy with it.



*rubs your tummy and kisses your cheek* very nice, very pretty too


----------



## nikola090

Tracii said:


> I have been gaining like nobody's business since my last post in this thread.
> Its been lots of fun too. I admit something about overeating/gaining is such a turn on for me anyway.Seeing and feeling the changes is quite erotic.
> Current weight 306 and very happy with it.





238 on february...306 on september  what have u done on this months?!?:eat1:


----------



## technaut

Tracii said:


> I have been gaining like nobody's business since my last post in this thread.
> Its been lots of fun too. I admit something about overeating/gaining is such a turn on for me anyway.Seeing and feeling the changes is quite erotic.
> Current weight 306 and very happy with it.


I think it's time for a new "your skinniest and fattest pics"


----------



## mikasila

I am now at 145 lbs, my highest ever. I'm like the skinny one here!


----------



## luvembig

mikasila said:


> I am now at 145 lbs, my highest ever. I'm like the skinny one here!



You ain't the only one, buddy.......


----------



## MarkFan

Mira said:


> I'm 5'10. My highest confirmed weight was 378 in 2002. Got down to 299, plateaued for a loooooong time.
> Gained back to probably 360 or so, lost back to 320 or so, rinse lather, repeat. Probably in about the 350 range at the moment.
> Got to order a higher capacity scale. Almost ordered one two weeks ago, but the shipping gave me sticker shock. The scale was $55 and the shipping was $30. They have gone down in price a lot. Used to be you couldn't get anything that went over 300 or 330 lbs for less than hundreds of dollars. The one I was looking at went to 400 or 440 and there were 500+ scales on the site but they were out of stock. If it will cost so much to ship, would prefer to get the 500+ model!


At least in the USA, Target now sells ones that go to 400 for under $40.

Edit: I know I was higher than 425lbs at my peak, I am in the 340-360lbs range about now.


----------



## Tracii

nikola090 said:


> 238 on february...306 on september  what have u done on this months?!?:eat1:



Nikola to answer that Q I would have to take the fork out of my mouth.LOL
I have been eating like a pig and binge on Monday,Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## Tracii

KHayes666 said:


> *rubs your tummy and kisses your cheek* very nice, very pretty too



Thanks sounds good to me


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Highest was 350 last Summer. I'm in the 330's-340's now. I lost a lot of weight in 2007 for health reasons and my lowest weight was 268. Currently hoping to even out somewhere in the middles of those numbers.


----------



## rob47v

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Highest was 350 last Summer. I'm in the 330's-340's now. I lost a lot of weight in 2007 for health reasons and my lowest weight was 268. Currently hoping to even out somewhere in the middles of those numbers.



Dear lady you must be hottt. where in the Bronx are you from. I live in Tx now but the Bronx is home to me. I left with my parents when I was 15, now I'm 42, still in Tx.


----------



## imfree

Tracii said:


> I have been gaining like nobody's business since my last post in this thread.
> Its been lots of fun too. I admit something about overeating/gaining is such a turn on for me anyway.Seeing and feeling the changes is quite erotic.
> Current weight 306 and very happy with it.



I can really identify with what Tracii has written. I topped
out in December '08 at 453 or so, that's the last reading
the Tanita gave before overranging. I was in mild 
congestive heart failure, retaining water, and don't even 
count that weight. My real top's is 430-to-445. I'm a
really big boy and I love it, but I also know I'm at my limit.:bow:

Age will lower my limit, total recovery from cellulitis and
other infections could actually raise my limit a little.
God have mercy those of us who feel most beautiful as
fat people.:bow:


----------



## dragorat

*My weight seems to fluctuate with the seasons.I drop during the summer & gain during the winter.My high is 365 lbs. currently I'm down to around #313 but I think that's partially because of the problems I've had with my knees since i tore my calf muscle.According to the Navy when I was in basic I should only be #155.If I weighed #155 I'd look like Twiggy! I'm more comfortable over #300 & it seems I'm happier the higher I go...*


----------



## kilo riley

5' 3 288 lbs . at my highest weight. I was in the high 200's when i as younger than lost weight in my mid twenties.


----------



## Adrian

My highest weight was in 1994 at 252-lbs. My current weight is 205-lbs where it has bounced around between 215-lbs and 205-lbs. I do not work at keeping my weight at a particular point, it is what it is.


----------



## tinytoddy

My highest weight was 102 about 3 years ago, it didn't last long though. Currently at 92. Thats about my average.


----------



## blargolis

Pauline said:


> 711lbs 5'8 as of January 09 :kiss2:



Dangit Pauline you get bigger and bigger. Awesome


----------



## Brach311

180 last year.

I'm 6'1" btw


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Brach311 said:


> 180 last year.
> 
> I'm 6'1" btw


You know about that tall guy picture thread in the lounge?


----------



## lilianee

Well, last year I got married and after that I have gained nicely fat on my bones. It may sound weird but in certain Arabic countries it has been a tradition to become plump before weddings. My loving husband has encouraged, spoiled and donated me a big amount of money for reaching and keeping up more than 220lbs. We are simply a happy couple and I cannot regret this easy lifes style.


----------



## kilo riley

lilianee said:


> Well, last year I got married and after that I have gained nicely fat on my bones. It may sound weird but in certain Arabic countries it has been a tradition to become plump before weddings. My loving husband has encouraged, spoiled and donated me a big amount of money for reaching and keeping up more than 220lbs. We are simply a happy couple and I cannot regret this easy lifes style.



yah that is different. in America traditionally women go frantic to slim down before the wedding so they can fit into their wedding dress . they start packing on the lbs about the time the rice hits the floor


----------



## VVET

Gaining slowly. Currently @ 187#. Mostly in the tummy (guy)


----------



## big_j

last confirmed weight was 450 about 2 months ago, although i think ive gained a bit since then, not completely certain though since i haven't had access to a scale with a high enough capacity for a while.


----------



## Sophillia

For me it was 258 pounds 3 years ago and I am 5.4, I was down at 210 pounds in January and now because of an eratic work schedule and more appetite (I love to eat what can I say?), I am back up again to 240. Like some through, I have this condition *giggles* that makes me feel terribly aroused at putting on weight and I just like being heavier (feels so much more feminine) and thus, I might just be getting back to my highest point very soon! :eat2:


----------



## Flutterby68

At my highest I was 305, and that was in 2000.

I'm at about 275 now and trying to lose.


----------



## jdsumm

I'm 5'7" and weighed 309 about 3 years ago, currently at 288.


----------



## fattyace

I'd have to say my current weight of around four hundred is my highest, and is a surprisingly comfortable weight for me. :kiss2:


----------



## EmilyB

I'm 21 y/o, 5 ft 2, (157 cm) and right now I am about 210 lbs (90 kgs) and this has been my highest weight. Since I've started university 3 years ago I gained about 30 lbs...


----------



## vampirekitten

my highest weight is my current at 334 and still growing :eat1: very comfortable at this weight


----------



## seasuperchub84

Im not sure if i posted on here already, but I will post again 

My highest is 380, im 372 now...i lost a little bit due to work stress and just not eating well in general...but I am taking my time and Ive been pretty stable during the last few months.

Im only 5'6...Im a big boy and I love it. I always tell people I will live fat and I most likely will die fat...I am just that dedicated. I dont think I could ever live as a thin person or significantly thinner...I was 180 and had major problems feeling right in my body.

For me, weight gain is more then just a sexual thing...its a image thing too. My counselor says that people like us have a body image disorder, but I highly doubt that. So people that get fat and want to lose weight have a body image disorder too? Wow, I didnt know about that....then I guess like 80 percent of America has a body image disorder. 

Of course, I was politely told that if I ever decided to lose weight I could have counseling for my "disorder". LOL whatever......


----------



## seasuperchub84

Fallenangel2904 said:


> 350ish last Summer. I got down to about 315 earlier this year but gained a bit more and probably between the 330-340 area. I'm trying to loose a little again for health issues and am aiming to get back to about 280-290- which is where I was 2 years ago. Dr. wants me to get under 200 but he's dreaming lol.



LOL mine wants to get under 300.

shes dreaming as well.  maybe if I was on a deserted island...

mmmm dessert......


----------



## bigrugbybloke

seasuperchub84 said:


> LOL mine wants to get under 300.
> 
> shes dreaming as well.  maybe if I was on a deserted island...
> 
> mmmm dessert......



good on ya! a little shorter at 5'4 and less chunky than you at nearing 320 but same thoughts on the doc's advice


----------



## mel

at 18 I was right at 200...now about 315


----------



## JennyRiot

right now...

430lbs


----------



## bbwbelover

I was about 198 a year ago. about 186 now would like to try over 200. I'm 6'


----------



## KFD

155.4... 

Kfd


----------



## KayaNee

315 Last year.


----------



## bigjayne66

Last time I managed to get weighed was a visit to the doctors and got a stern 15 minute lecture,that was february 09,and was 384lbs.I am 5'4...think I might be a little heavier now so bit scared of going back..


----------



## bigwideland

bigwideland said:


> My largest weight is my current weight, last week, was 489lbs I am 5'11", up from 485 a couple of months ago and still increasing.:eat2:



My last weigh in was 522 lbs and very large increase.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

My Highest was a little over 250 about six months ago.

I'm now somewhere around 220 and totally loving it


----------



## Oldtimer76

My heaviest weight was like 215-220lbs. I know, not that much, but still...


----------



## calauria

Tania said:


> My highest adult weight was about 310.



yeah me too!! but had to lose cuz my titties got in the way and it got too uncomfortable for me, plus i didn't feel attractive anymore. but that's just how i felt about myself. rite now, im 210 and still losing. i want to get down to 130-140 lbs. weighed that much before i had children. i felt more physically comfortable at that weight, but i still had self-esteem issues. being skinny or losing weight does not guarantee a high self esteem.


----------



## bigjayne66

Gained 20lbs in the last 11 months ,so now at my highest weight 
which is 404lbs


----------



## Weirdo890

bigjayne66 said:


> Gained 20lbs in the last 11 months ,so now at my highest weight
> which is 404lbs



Same here. Right now is my highest adult weight. Somewhere over 300 lbs. I'll have to check next time I go to the doctor.


----------



## dan

255 a few months ago.. and ..6'0, BMI "obese" just sounds like a bad word,......... like "a beast". I always thought that word was created by fat mocking people


----------



## Tracii

Been on an uptick it seems and have gained a few 324 lbs now.
I can't stop eating.


----------



## natasfan

98 kg NOW.


----------



## VVET

195# now and also my highest


----------



## Tam

I havent aited myself recently, but one month ago i was 220!


----------



## LovelyLiz

natasfan said:


> 98 kg NOW.



wow natasfan you getting biger :eat2:
eat and eat and eat
100 not too far!


----------



## Jes

bigjayne66 said:


> Gained 20lbs in the last 11 months ,so now at my highest weight
> which is 404lbs



How are you doing with that, Jayne? I know you said it's been difficult and you've had some issues. I hope you're feeling better and getting the support you need. Take care of yourself.


----------



## technaut

Tracii said:


> Been on an uptick it seems and have gained a few 324 lbs now.
> I can't stop eating.



Almost 100lbs gained in less than 1 year, wow


----------



## Tam

My highest is 220!


----------



## prettysteve

My highest is a whopping 265 lbs on a 6'2" body!! OMG !!


----------



## bigjayne66

Jes said:


> How are you doing with that, Jayne? I know you said it's been difficult and you've had some issues. I hope you're feeling better and getting the support you need. Take care of yourself.



I am gradually learning to cope with my size and with encouragement from a certain BHM who is a member of this site,learning also to like myself as I am,Iam still gaining weight but only very slowly.Physically I feel a bit stronger but I have a chest infection at this time so suffering a bit....


----------



## Tracii

I'm just as suprised myself but I eat a lot in a days time now.


----------



## prettysteve

Tracii said:


> I'm just as suprised myself but I eat a lot in a days time now.



Miss Tracii: Keep on gaining you sexy big babe!! The more that you gain ,the more there is for me to love on you. I love your new sexy thick hips!!:wubu:


----------



## calauria

calauria said:


> yeah me too!! but had to lose cuz my titties got in the way and it got too uncomfortable for me, plus i didn't feel attractive anymore. but that's just how i felt about myself. rite now, im* 210 *and still losing. i want to get down to 130-140 lbs. weighed that much before i had children. i felt more physically comfortable at that weight, but i still had self-esteem issues. being skinny or losing weight does not guarantee a high self esteem.



Sorry....type...I'm 290, right now...gosh!!! LOL!!


----------



## Jigen

You will probably think I'm the lightweight in here, but my highest weight is 94 kg (207 lbs).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

prettysteve said:


> My highest is a whopping 265 lbs on a 6'2" body!! OMG !!



Post pix plz kthx


----------



## BMOC

I hit 360 a few years back. I didn't even realize it until my sugar levels got real high and I was peeing all the time. I have a pretty sedentary job and I had to change my eating and exercise habits to lose that weight. I don't ever wanna get back there again. Im down to 301 and I still have 100 lbs to go.


----------



## gow

moniquessbbw said:


> Highest was 588
> Current is 324



You look great both on thesite that WAS Moniquessbbw.com and your present 324lbs! 

:bow::bow::bow: - gow


----------



## PeacefulGem

My highest was around 445 and now I'm about 335.


----------



## BigCutieAnya

My highest was 475. I am now at about 360 on a 6'2 frame.


----------



## Weirdo890

TheDragonsPearl said:


> My highest was 475. I am now at about 360 on a 6'2 frame.



Cool, and you look lovely either way. :happy:

I think my highest adult weight is what I weigh right now. I'm not sure, since we don't have a scale in the house and I haven't seen the doctor in a while.


----------



## Rojodi

On a 5'9" frame, after taking Prednisone for two months, I went up to 334 lbs for an additional 4 months, then the weight melted off due to diabetes.


----------



## BigCutieAnya

Weirdo890 said:


> Cool, and you look lovely either way. :happy:
> 
> I think my highest adult weight is what I weigh right now. I'm not sure, since we don't have a scale in the house and I haven't seen the doctor in a while.



You are so sweet! *hugs* I FEEL better at this weight. Didn't try to make it come off, it just did. Ended a BAD relationship where he was super controlling and well after I actually GOT OUT and GOT UP some weight came off, but I am still vvvvverry luscious and happy about it! I can just move better now.


----------



## Weirdo890

TheDragonsPearl said:


> You are so sweet! *hugs* I FEEL better at this weight. Didn't try to make it come off, it just did. Ended a BAD relationship where he was super controlling and well after I actually GOT OUT and GOT UP some weight came off, but I am still vvvvverry luscious and happy about it! I can just move better now.



Good to hear. Sorry you had to deal with a super controlling boyfriend. That must have ben awful to go through. I'm just glad you feel better and can move better. :happy:


----------



## the hanging belly

My highest was 306 pounds, currently 253 pounds. Lost a bit due to health concerns, but I'm not desperate to lose too much more. Don't think I'll be gaining again though to be honest


----------



## degek2001

@the hanging belly But do you liked your bdoy when your weight was 306 lbs?
<3 Henk


----------



## the hanging belly

degek2001 said:


> @the hanging belly But do you liked your bdoy when your weight was 306 lbs?
> <3 Henk



Yeah I loved the look of it, but sometimes there are more important things than one's appearance.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

My highest adult weight was 321 about a year and a half ago. I got down to 244, and now I am back up to 280, which I am happy at!


----------



## Hathor

5'6" and 349 # which is my highest and current weight. I'd like to lose about 50# just to slip into a lower size jean, but I like sweets too much. :eat2:


----------



## sierrak

I'm at my highest at 275# and at 6'1".


----------



## lifeneedsmore

My highest was 375 back in 2004. I'm at 306 now and losing. I'd like to get to around 250 and then stop. I'm only 5'3, though. I have a lot of problems with my knees and I'm trying to avoid developing diabetes and other health issues now that I'm getting older.


----------



## bigjayne66

I am at my highest ever weight now,418lbs at 5'4,still love it at this size...


----------



## Weirdo890

bigjayne66 said:


> I am at my highest ever weight now,418lbs at 5'4,still love it at this size...



I'm glad you do. I think you look great at this size. :happy:


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> I am at my highest ever weight now,418lbs at 5'4,still love it at this size...



Big Sigh..........Can only guess how devine you must look :blush:


----------



## BrownEyedChica

My highest weight is my current weight which is 450 and I am 5ft7.


----------



## Micara

Currently at my highest, 275, and I'm a wee 5'2". Now that it's springtime, I'm going to start walking on my lunches, so hopefully that number will go down some. But not _too_ much!


----------



## KHayes666

Micara said:


> Currently at my highest, 275, and I'm a wee 5'2". Now that it's springtime, I'm going to start walking on my lunches, so hopefully that number will go down some. But not _too_ much!



I haven't weighed myself in 6 years, but I notice during the spring/summer I tend to walk more when the weather cooperates and my jeans become quite loose. Hope you have good walking scenery where you work


----------



## missdebrath

I weigh 411 lbs plus or minus a box of chocolates. Yummy. Big belly woman here.


----------



## CPProp

missdebrath said:


> I weigh 411 lbs plus or minus a box of chocolates. Yummy. Big belly woman here.



Would that be 1/2 lb or 1lb box LOL


----------



## KHayes666

missdebrath said:


> I weigh 411 lbs plus or minus a box of chocolates. Yummy. Big belly woman here.



glad to meet you lol


----------



## Peter the Eater

My highest weight is where I am at now, which is a puny 190 lbs, on my 5'8 frame. In my defense though I have only been trying to gain since last summer, and have put on about 30 lbs.


----------



## biggirlsseat

PeacefulGem said:


> My highest was around 445 and now I'm about 335.



 I saw your post and had to do something. It's the first one of yours I saw.


----------



## Juice

I visited the doctor yesterday (for back pain) and he insisted that I get on the scales. I was in shock. My new weight is 206 kg (over 450 pounds). I never thought I would pass the 200 kg mark. Needless is to say that I cried my eyes out, especially after having the doctor lecturing me on how dangerously obese I am. I knew I got a bit fatter but I am 20kg heavier than last year. I feel much better now anyway and took a couple of photos of myself just to realize the change.


----------



## lifelongpassion

I just wanted to say how lovely you look, Juice. Truly.
Have you tried going to a chiropractor? They have helped past gf's of mine who have had back pain.


----------



## Juice

Hi there, 
Thanks for your nice words and advice on finding a chiropractor. A friend has also suggested it and I will look into it. Swimming has always been the best medicine for my back, but I haven't been to pool for quite a few years now. This summer I've promised myself that I'll be swimming every day no matter if I get stares from kids screaming "look at this huge lady".


----------



## Rebel

I made it to 280 on the scale one day, so my actual highest weight was probably more like 278. Even so, I'm counting it as 280.

Sadly, at that weight I was simply too fat and out of shape to do my job, so I had to lose about 50 pounds. I miss it though, I really do...


----------



## Oldtimer76

Juice said:


> I visited the doctor yesterday (for back pain) and he insisted that I get on the scales. I was in shock. My new weight is 206 kg (over 450 pounds). I never thought I would pass the 200 kg mark. Needless is to say that I cried my eyes out, especially after having the doctor lecturing me on how dangerously obese I am. I knew I got a bit fatter but I am 20kg heavier than last year. I feel much better now anyway and took a couple of photos of myself just to realize the change.



Needless to say you look great to me (you sure look pretty in your pics), but it is terrible that you suffer from back pains. Hopefully the pain will go away by swimming and the chiropractor.
In the meantime, please take care!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Juice said:


> I visited the doctor yesterday (for back pain) and he insisted that I get on the scales. I was in shock. My new weight is 206 kg (over 450 pounds). I never thought I would pass the 200 kg mark. Needless is to say that I cried my eyes out, especially after having the doctor lecturing me on how dangerously obese I am. I knew I got a bit fatter but I am 20kg heavier than last year. I feel much better now anyway and took a couple of photos of myself just to realize the change.



You might want to get yourself one of those inflatable exercise balls too Juice. It has been a lifesaver for me and my back. It may help you too.


----------



## traceg

310lbs as of this morning


----------



## Nutty

165. I am puny.


----------



## Corwynis

Lowest was 140 when I joined the Army 9 years ago. Now I'm at 229. Trying to lose some of it (I would like the belly to go away), but otherwise I'm comfortable at my weight.


----------



## fngalvr

lowest was 265 as an adult and highest was 380, now about 325 at 6ft


----------



## missdebrath

weight 415lbs as of yesterday at the doctors office. Didn't eat that box of chocolates lately. Wink


----------



## bigjayne66

LillyBBBW said:


> You might want to get yourself one of those inflatable exercise balls too Juice. It has been a lifesaver for me and my back. It may help you too.



I will take your advice and get one of those balls too to take the strain off my back,I am 424lbs,my highest weight ever,over 110 lbs of that is belly so its a lot to carry,luckily I don't stray far from home.
I have gained about 20 lbs since early january....


----------



## aussiefa63

> I visited the doctor yesterday (for back pain) and he insisted that I get on the scales. I was in shock. My new weight is 206 kg (over 450 pounds). I never thought I would pass the 200 kg mark. Needless is to say that I cried my eyes out, especially after having the doctor lecturing me on how dangerously obese



Juice, you look absolutely sensuous, don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Eastern_Shadow

well the scale my gf bought goes up to 400.... and it says "ERR" each time I step on it, so I'm not really sure.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I just weighed myself today and I am 98.8 kg which is about 217 lbs. Looks like that is my highest weight now since the last time I broke the 90 kg barrier 5 years ago I stopped at about 91 (around 200 lbs) and then lost the weight.


----------



## GordoNegro

289-290lbs as of yesterday. 10 away from a new scale/milestone.


----------



## joswitch

Juice said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks for your nice words and advice on finding a chiropractor. A friend has also suggested it and I will look into it. Swimming has always been the best medicine for my back, but I haven't been to pool for quite a few years now. *This summer I've promised myself that I'll be swimming every day no matter if I get stares from kids screaming "look at this huge lady"*.



Good for you Juice! Don't let the buggers grind you down!


----------



## kristineirl

I reached 300 the last time i weighed myself (which has been a few weeks) 
It was kind of exciting :blush:


----------



## kristineirl

Nutty said:


> 165. I am puny.



puny, or cute?


----------



## BBWBecky

my highest weight was in Jan '02 I was 293 lbs...my lowest adult weight was in again Jan'07 199 lbs. the became pregnant and was up to 268 lbs. In 2008 I was back down to 215 lbs., 2009- I was back up to 227 lbs and now 2010 at 237.8 lbs.


----------



## user 57017

Reached 400lbs this year. Had no idea. The doctor hadn't weighed me in over a year (I didn't look last time, though I believe I was around 380ish). I never, ever thought I would be over 400lbs, though I don't do much to prevent it and haven't changed any of my habits over the years. It's been a steady progression since the day I was born. At 5'5 I'm fortunate that I haven't had any weight related health issues yet.


----------



## MarkFan

MarkFan said:


> At least in the USA, Target now sells ones that go to 400 for under $40.
> 
> Edit: I know I was higher than 425lbs at my peak, I am in the 340-360lbs range about now.


Target now sells a 440 scale for $29.99 and I am at 381 as of a few minutes ago, so a 20ish to 40ish gain since I do not know my original weight last time I posted it.


----------



## jason'sgottenfat

My highest adult weight is now,...235 at 5'8",..and I am hoping to take the next two weeks off work and really fatten up,...any girls wanna be my feeder/encourager? Now accepting applications!


----------



## Tracii

This was about a month ago 340ish I weighed this morning 345.


----------



## KHayes666

Tracii said:


> This was about a month ago 340ish I weighed this morning 345.



Seriously? Wow....weren't you 318 a few months back? Hope you're enjoying your new curves


----------



## Tracii

KH I gained at lot over the winter and in Dec I was 320 ish then had a spurt in Jan too.Still spurting I guess.


----------



## cherrybomb78

Like a lot of you who've already posted, I had to lose some for my blood pressure. Was 430, now 380 and still going. I don't know how low I'll get, but I never want to be skinny!


----------



## Oldtimer76

My highest weight was 230lbs. Am at 200 now...


----------



## CarlaSixx

My highest was around 365. I'm starting to go down but I don't wanna be smaller than an average BBW


----------



## theladypoet

I reached my highest adult weight about a month and a half ago- 310lbs. Stress eating really packs on the pounds.


----------



## Saoirse

The highest I can remember is 240ish like 4 years ago. Im about 210 now.


----------



## twistedpixie

My highest was around 450 around five years ago now I'm down to around 400.


----------



## Dhaos

Highest was 210 not so long.

Now i'm around 200, i'd like to be on 180-190 again


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

why is all this weight loss talk allowed on this thread when it is not allowed anywhere else? 

</just curious>


----------



## LoveBHMS

It seems to be ok to say you've lost weight as a matter of course, but not to talk about a weight loss program or process, or to accept or solicit anyone encouraging you to lose weight or praising your for it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

LoveBHMS said:


> It seems to be ok to say you've lost weight as a matter of course, but not to talk about a weight loss program or process, or to accept or solicit anyone encouraging you to lose weight or praising your for it.



It just read like a weight watchers meeting to me. I used to be X weight but now I am this...over and over with the occasional gainer mixed in for fun.


----------



## KHayes666

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> It just read like a weight watchers meeting to me. I used to be X weight but now I am this...over and over with the occasional gainer mixed in for fun.



Let's see if I word this correctly this time:

This is supposed to be a site where you can be accepted just the way you are. If a new person wants to accept themselves and see's thread after thread of "I was 350, now I'm 280 and I look better than ever" then they're going to start thinking "maybe I should lose weight if it'll make me look better". How are the rest of us supposed to support people just how they are when they want to be thinner?

Now if someone needs to lose weight for health reasons, that's different. I'd rather have my friends alive so you'll never see me attack someone with diabetes or bad knees that have to lose weight to simply walk or stay alive.

Besides, this thread is about posting your highest weight....for a lot of people they're not at their highest weight so there's no need to attack them for it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

KHayes666 said:


> Let's see if I word this correctly this time:
> 
> This is supposed to be a site where you can be accepted just the way you are. If a new person wants to accept themselves and see's thread after thread of "I was 350, now I'm 280 and I look better than ever" then they're going to start thinking "maybe I should lose weight if it'll make me look better". How are the rest of us supposed to support people just how they are when they want to be thinner?
> 
> Now if someone needs to lose weight for health reasons, that's different. I'd rather have my friends alive so you'll never see me attack someone with diabetes or bad knees that have to lose weight to simply walk or stay alive.
> 
> Besides, this thread is about posting your highest weight....for a lot of people they're not at their highest weight so there's no need to attack them for it.



I get what you are saying, and I agree. I hope it didn't come across as an attack. My question was more to the moderators/Conrad because in other threads peoples posts have been deleted for mentioning numbers related to weight loss and in other threads we have been told up front not to mention ANY numbers....so Im curious from a moderator standpoint how this thread is any different? If you see what I mean. Im all for accepting ones self bigger or smaller....I was just pointing out the inconsistency of the rules.


----------



## KittyKitten

Three years ago, I was about 247.


----------



## Saoirse

oh nvm ...


----------



## Dhaos

Saoirse said:


> Uhm no one's saying OMGLOOKIT ME I LOST WEIGHT.
> 
> Believe it or not, not everyone is here to gain.



We have plenty of time to say that XD


----------



## indy500tchr

I was 419 about two years ago at age 30. I'm not anymore.


----------



## VivaLaValerie

I just found out last Thursday after going to the OB/GYN I am 444 pounds!!! No I am not pregnant guys. LOL YES, that is the largest I have been ... so it's also my current weight. :blush:


----------



## VVET

VivaLaValerie said:


> I just found out last Thursday after going to the OB/GYN I am 444 pounds!!! No I am not pregnant guys. LOL YES, that is the largest I have been ... so it's also my current weight. :blush:



Wow, new and improved


----------



## dan

VivaLaValerie said:


> I just found out last Thursday after going to the OB/GYN I am 444 pounds!!! No I am not pregnant guys. LOL YES, that is the largest I have been ... so it's also my current weight. :blush:


Wow, I must think your sexy ass is most of the 444, and the rest of you is so pretty also.:smitten::smitten:


----------



## VivaLaValerie

dan said:


> Wow, I must think your sexy ass is most of the 444, and the rest of you is so pretty also.:smitten::smitten:



*Hey Dan! Most of the time I feel like it is all in my ass!!* :blush:


----------



## Rocknrollvictim

Currently, 5'10" and 156lbs. Skinny minnie :[


----------



## bartolinho77

One year ago I was about 310lbs and it was my highest value. Now it's approx 245lbs.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Am 6', and highest weight was 260. Currently about 245 lbs, though it fluctuates.


----------



## stillblessed23

Once again I've been MIA on the boards lol. I graduate in May guys and then you will see me on here all of the time  . This was one of my fave threads and how appropriate that it was the top one when I logged on. Anywho, so I weighed in this morning and I am officially at my highest weight of 346.7! Love every bit of it but was totally surprised when I saw the number lol. Good news is I am finally getting a booty haha!


----------



## KHayes666

stillblessed23 said:


> Once again I've been MIA on the boards lol. I graduate in May guys and then you will see me on here all of the time  . This was one of my fave threads and how appropriate that it was the top one when I logged on. Anywho, so I weighed in this morning and I am officially at my highest weight of 346.7! Love every bit of it but was totally surprised when I saw the number lol. Good news is I am finally getting a booty haha!



I am assuming that you look very, VERY pretty. I also assume that I am right


----------



## macrat84

At one point my home scale read 195, but it was 5 pounds off so I was probably close or over 200. Right now I am 186 and 5'6" but someday when we are in a better place in our lives, my girlfriend and I are going to fatten each other up


----------



## stillblessed23

KHayes666 said:


> I am assuming that you look very, VERY pretty. I also assume that I am right



Kevin!!! You always know how to make a girl blush!:wubu: You are amazing babe...I hope all is well!


----------



## GordoNegro

Just wishing you congrats, stillblessed. Still waiting for that story to be continued, btw.


----------



## stillblessed23

GordoNegro said:


> Just wishing you congrats, stillblessed. Still waiting for that story to be continued, btw.



haha omg Gordo, Thank you! I wish I had time to finish that story! To say that my life is busy would be an understatment! Maybe one day...


----------



## GordoNegro

stillblessed23 said:


> haha omg Gordo, Thank you! I wish I had time to finish that story! To say that my life is busy would be an understatment! Maybe one day...



Just more time for a thrilling conclusion when the time does come.


----------



## kvk

I'm 357 right now, the biggest I've been. Most of my life I've been around 280, sometimes getting to 300 then back down again. But I've been sat on my butt eating cake for the past few months since changing jobs :blush:


----------



## FatNick

My current weight of 220 5'10" Not big enough yet.:eat1:


----------



## Lalazuu

clint said:


> I will start. 210 lbs. 3 years ago at age 28 and I am 5 ft. 11.



What I weigh now. Last time I weighed, it was 358.4 or something like that.


----------



## TinyTum

I'm 5 ft 7 and mine was about 18 stone (250 lbs) but I was heavily pregnant at the time so I suppose that doesn't count. 

16 stone 10 (234 lbs) was my highest ever 'fat only' weight. I'm around 15 and a half stone now (218 lbs).


----------



## Aust99

Highest - 343lbs...

I'm 6' tall.


----------



## prettysteve

Highest is a whopping 265 lbs! Finally down to a slender 235 after working out and eating healthier.


----------



## nikola090

Aust99 said:


> Highest - 343lbs...
> 
> I'm 6' tall.



It must have been much time ago....you doesn't seem now quite big!


----------



## KHayes666

nikola090 said:


> It must have been much time ago....you doesn't seem now quite big!



That's a bad thing?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

125lbs, yep.


----------



## Aust99

nikola090 said:


> It must have been much time ago....you doesn't seem now quite big!



No, last year... I'm around 325lbs now... You need to remember I'm 6' tall and fat looks different on different people...


----------



## bonified

Was 262kg at my most hectic feb 07. I enrolled at a gym at 220kg sept 07 and am currently 138kg @ 5'11.


----------



## watts63

May '09 (Age 21): 358
November '10 (Age 22): 295


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Around Feb/Mar '10: 350
Currently: 315


----------



## VVET

My last two weight ins June 29 - 193#
Nov 03 - 205#


----------



## EatMoreFatGirl

5' 6 1/2" tall
Heighest weight 265 lbs
current weight 253 lbs


----------



## LoriS

My highest was 322 (I'm 5'11). Today I weigh 174. 

Nope, haven't had WLS, just stress and illness...


----------



## fluffyandcute

Highest weight- 395 lbs

Weight today- 343 lbs

Height- 5'9 inches

I had some health issues so I lost some weight.


----------



## KHayes666

fluffyandcute said:


> Highest weight- 395 lbs
> 
> Weight today- 343 lbs
> 
> Height- 5'9 inches
> 
> I had some health issues so I lost some weight.



Looks great no matter what.


----------



## radman

my max was about 6 years ago at 311 pounds, now im around 260 or so


----------



## elina86

Currently my highest weight has to be at least 107 kg.


----------



## blueeyedevie

My highest weight was somewhere about 700 are over. I had lost a great deal of weight before I had a scale to weight and at that point in 07' it was 656. I now weight 450. Which has been bouncing around like a ball. I go to 420 and back up to 450 and its effecting my health.. Goal weight where I think I would be happy and comfortable and baby having weight, 250-300 area. However my body does not want to leave the 400's for some reason. Oh yea it might be because Long Island is a smorgasbord of amazing food.


----------



## Oldtimer76

blueeyedevie said:


> My highest weight was somewhere about 700 are over. I had lost a great deal of weight before I had a scale to weight and at that point in 07' it was 656. I now weight 450. Which has been bouncing around like a ball. I go to 420 and back up to 450 and its effecting my health.. Goal weight where I think I would be happy and comfortable and baby having weight, 250-300 area. However my body does not want to leave the 400's for some reason. Oh yea it might be because Long Island is a smorgasbord of amazing food.



Evie, no matter what you weigh, I have always believed that you are one of the most beautiful women ever:blush:


----------



## Jah

My highest weight is 286lb/130kg, which is also my current weight.


----------



## e.sato

blueeyedevie said:


> My highest weight was somewhere about 700 are over. I had lost a great deal of weight before I had a scale to weight and at that point in 07' it was 656. I now weight 450. Which has been bouncing around like a ball. I go to 420 and back up to 450 and its effecting my health.. Goal weight where I think I would be happy and comfortable and baby having weight, 250-300 area. However my body does not want to leave the 400's for some reason. Oh yea it might be because Long Island is a smorgasbord of amazing food.


Hi Evie!
Remember me? We were talked a lot as penpals 4 years ago. You´re very nice to talk.
I´m very happy to hear about you again.
I dont need to say that you became more and more beautiful in these years we dodn´t talked. You are amazing!
I wish to hear more about you.
Have a nice day.
Hugs and Kisses.
Ernesto


----------



## winndich

My highest weight would be 330 lb (150 kg). That was a few months ago. I'm trying to lose some wight for the sake of my health.


----------



## Aust99

My current weight... I'm shocked by how much weight I have put on over the last 6 months.... 

352lbs.


I'm 6' tall btw...

My clothes do not like this fact.... oh my beautiful clothes.... lol


----------



## noobnoob282

BUMP LEts get more posts


----------



## loopytheone

169lbs... I'm so tiny compared to you guys! xD


----------



## Tad

I may have posted here in the past, but my highest was just a couple of months ago, at 228 (at 5'8" that is a BMI of ~34)


----------



## Paul

Bumping the thread.


----------



## loopytheone

Wow, it was April last year when I lasted posted here, not even a full year ago and I am at least 11 pounds heavier now than I was then! Apparently my body just wants to be big.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I'm at my heaviest ever at the moment, 251 lbs. Although I don't see it climbing too much more since my injury to my knee last year is forcing me to exercise in order to regain full movement.

Just when I was starting to enjoy filling out a plane seat too. LOL


----------



## ezra1129

335. But lost a lot,50 pounds. Now on the way back up,310 so far.


----------



## lucca23v2

My heaviest was a few weeks ago at 363.. I am down a few pounds.. not even sure why. I am eating a bit healthier, but not much.. I still have my pizza and snacks..just doing a lot more salads with meals and less rice and no soda.. go figure..


----------



## khrestel

My heaviest was quite exactly a year ago, 392 lbs. I felt like a million bucks.


----------



## Ohio Lady

My highest weight was 475 back in 2007.. I lost 160 and than gained some back.. now back down to 350.


----------



## JolieRonde

My heaviest was 285 lbs , now i am 240 something


----------



## Tracyarts

My highest confirmed weight was 516 lbs, but at one point my doctor estimates that I got close to 550 due to a severe case of edema that was a side effect of the diabetes medication I was taking at the time. 

Currently I'm in the 380's and slowly dropping back towards the 250-300 range.


----------



## biggirlluvher

I've had a goal of weight of 250lbs for over 5 years and reached it this year. I'm currently about 248lbs now.​


----------



## curvluver

My heaviest had to be about 4 years ago at 295. Now I'm at 245. My height is 6'3.


----------



## Tad

I seem to be up to about 230, which is my heaviest ever. Not quite sure what I think about having hit a new high.


----------



## xxopenmymind

I've steadily gained my whole life...as of Monday, 389 pounds...I'm 25


----------



## lucca23v2

My Highest adult weight was earlier this year at 363lbs.
Cuurent weight is 355lbs
I'm 5'5

I am losing, slowly but losing. I am going in for weight surgery so I am trying to lose as much as I can so that my recovery time is quicker. I want to get down to between 170 and 220. 220 is ideal and where I want to be. I figure if I go down to 170, I can have some fun gaining it back up to 220. lol.

The ideal weight for my body is 190 to 220. So where ever I land between there is good with me. I prefer more the 220.


----------



## loopytheone

My heaviest was around 83kgs... um, that's... 182lbs? That sounds about right?

I've not weighed myself in a while but the last time I did I was down to 175lbs. I haven't changed anything except coming off hormone-based contraceptives, so I guess that is the cause of the weight loss?


----------



## Buckeye Born

A couple of years ago, 280.8 at 6'4"


----------



## Shosh

My current weight 375 pounds


----------



## lucca23v2

363 a few months back


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

I did get up to 290ish range a few years ago,just was too much.Very comfortable in the 240-260 range now.


----------



## Russell Williams

My highest was 356 and that was about 4 years ago. I went down to 310 and then up to 345 then down to 310 again and now at 315.


----------



## seavixen

My heaviest confirmed weight was 521, but it was most likely higher before that. I'm currently at 407ish and continuing on with the lifestyle changes that brought me down this far.


----------



## Van

My heaviest weight was 237. I am down to 228 but will get to 260 in a couple of months.


----------



## Allie Cat

275. I'm currently at 260. Trying to watch my weight until after my surgery. :x


----------



## VeganVixen

280 lbs was my highest @ 5' 6" Age 22/23. Currently just under 150 lbs @ 5' 8" Age 28.


----------



## Duskfall73

At the moment about 290 though at my biggest i don't know but i know that i lost about 7 pants sizes but over the last year and a half or so i have put 2 back on again but i know i can loose it gain


----------



## KHayes666

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I did get up to 290ish range a few years ago,just was too much.Very comfortable in the 240-260 range now.


 
You look great today. Glad you're comfortable


----------



## Ohio Lady

At my highest I was up at 475 in 2008 now I'm down to 365 and trying to lose more due to Diabetes


----------



## person12670

My highest was 251 lbs earlier this year, although I stuffed myself up to 260 at one point! Now I am 240. I used to be very fit and 170-185 but then I let go and even gained on purpose... I'm definitely enjoying being this fat, even if its not that big for this site


----------



## Snow Angel

a few years ago I was at 299 but I have lost some weight and not sure how much I weigh now.


----------



## Pinkbelly

270-ish. Which is where i'm at now, but i suspect i'll be down from it come summer, at least temporarily...


----------



## BigFA

My highest was 305 lbs. Currently reside at 280 lbs. Some time ago I decided to fulfill my true fat desires and eat whatever I wanted whenever I wanted and let nature take its course. I gained 130 lbs. over a 12 year period and have been living the fat life ever since. It is great knowing I will never go on a diet again and I can eat whatever my heart desires.


----------



## x0emnem0x

340. Currently possibly between ~280-320, not sure cuz my scale can go f*ck itself.


----------



## supersizebbw

My highest weight was 378 and now at 276.


----------



## balletguy

I am up to 255


----------



## stillblessed23

Actively gaining again and I love it! Stepped on the scale last night to see 352. I started at 322 back in October when I decided to start gaining again.


----------



## seaturtle71

highest 310
lost weight 8 years ago because of blood pressure 
current 220


----------



## Tracii

I still have times where my weight goes up and down.
Currently 397 but at one point last week my scale said 401 so its a case of who knows for sure.LOL


----------



## strataadvance

Tracii said:


> I still have times where my weight goes up and down.
> Currently 397 but at one point last week my scale said 401 so its a case of who knows for sure.LOl


You're Wonderful and Beautiful Tracii at All of your different weights.


----------



## Tracii

Thanks so much.


----------



## Pinkbelly

275lbs is my highest, from over christmas. I was pretty shocked to find out


----------



## Steve373

334 pounds


----------



## Stuffingkit

I'm definitely at my highest, I havent done a weigh in yet but I'm sure I'm at or above 350lbs!


----------



## Allie Cat

I just weighed myself, I seem to be up to my highest ever adult weight, about 275 :blush:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well it used to be 340. Somehow managed to slowly creep up to 348.


----------



## landshark

x0emnem0x said:


> Well it used to be 340. Somehow managed to slowly creep up to 348.



It's a good number! Be proud!


----------



## Allie Cat

x0emnem0x said:


> Well it used to be 340. Somehow managed to slowly creep up to 348.



That's a nice round number :3


----------



## Phatboy55

Currently tipping the scales at 450 lbs and loving all of the KFC chicken , Dominoes Pizza ,Pork Chops and Bacon. Yum! Yum!:eat2:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Phatboy55 said:


> Currently tipping the scales at 450 lbs and loving all of the KFC chicken , Dominoes Pizza ,Pork Chops and Bacon. Yum! Yum!:eat2:



Mmm, KFC. Making me hungry! I do love me some fried chicken...


----------



## Van

My highest adult weight was 237


----------



## Van

I lost 30 pounds after that. Gained over 20 pounds back, the lost over ten, then gained over 20 back again and now recently lost 25 pounds. I am learning to become comfortable in my skin.


----------



## faremark

at 18: 6'-0 and 185
highest: 295
current: 252


----------



## jcas50

recently was 242, now at 235


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Highest adult weight: 463 Lb.

Current: 409 Lb.


----------



## lucca23v2

my highest was 363... now I am 294..


----------



## Am Jim

lucca23v2 said:


> my highest was 363... now I am 294..



Down 70lbs! &#128578;


----------



## Kneel on me

I am now 22pounds


----------



## Kneel on me

Oops 220 pounds


----------



## Frogman

Lowest: ~130 lbs

Highest: 230 lbs (I'm only 5'4) 
Now: 220


----------



## Sculptor

Highest 342
Currently 277 
Same activity level/eating. Not sure why it went down other than less stress


----------



## loopytheone

Sculptor said:


> Highest 342
> Currently 277
> Same activity level/eating. Not sure why it went down other than less stress



Hmmm, in what time scale did you lose this much weight? Because if it happened quickly without you changing your diet/exercise you might want to get it checked out by a doctor. That's a lot of weight to lose without trying.


----------



## Sculptor

loopytheone said:


> Hmmm, in what time scale did you lose this much weight? Because if it happened quickly without you changing your diet/exercise you might want to get it checked out by a doctor. That's a lot of weight to lose without trying.



I sawed a couple legs off, doctor, it's totally legit  12 years LOL


----------



## Sculptor

Pinkbelly said:


> 275lbs is my highest, from over christmas. I was pretty shocked to find out



Oh, holiday foods are the bessssst :happy:


----------



## loopytheone

Sculptor said:


> I sawed a couple legs off, doctor, it's totally legit  12 years LOL



I like the implication that you have more than a couple of legs.


----------



## Sculptor

loopytheone said:


> I like the implication that you have more than a couple of legs.



I like the implication that you may have medical training. 

Peace, caterpillar out.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Highest: at least 357 pounds (162kg). Summer 1993. Possibly higher, as my home scale maxed out at 300 then.

Current: 212 pounds (96kg). 5'10" (1m78), BMI 30.3.


----------

